# Interesting tidbit on Garmin bikes for Roubaix



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Garmin is sponsored by Shimano & uses their Di2 electric group. I found it interesting that some of the riders are choosing to use 7800 on their bikes. Be interesting to see how many sponsored Shimano teams will do this also.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Is this a current pic??

I know this happened a lot last year. Either way, it is somewhat common.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

This is one of the bikes that is being set up for this weekend. You can see in the background a Di2 rear derailleur on one of the other bikes.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

gamara said:


> This is one of the bikes that is being set up for this weekend. You can see in the background a Di2 rear derailleur on one of the other bikes.


And Transition sponsor on the water bottle


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Shimano didn't give Garmin very many Di2 groups, and their PR bikes aren't really changed year over year. Just new paint, same frames.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Perhaps a spare bike and not a rider's main bike, hence the lack of DI2?


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Possibly Farrar's bike? Many sprinters don't like the Di2 and feel they can shift much faster on the older mechanical stuff. Cavendish rode 7800 and 7900 last year while most of Columbia-HTC was on Di2. I think Thor even skipped out on 7900 in lieu of stockpiling 7800 components on his bikes last year.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*both bikes are running*

Green Vittoria Paves on standard spoked reflex tubs
so by that I'd say BOTH bikes (one Di2 one 7800) are set up for P-R


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone know what bottle cages those are?


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

ADK sponsor lettering on a chain stay right before Shimano. Which ADK is it? Is it, per chance, a taiwanese/chinese frame manufacturer ADK? For that matter, who makes Felt carbon fiber frames?


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

sokudo said:


> ADK sponsor lettering on a chain stay right before Shimano. Which ADK is it? Is it, per chance, a taiwanese/chinese frame manufacturer ADK? For that matter, who makes Felt carbon fiber frames?


I think you answered your own question!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the 7800

I haven't seen anything on the 7900 or Di2 that would be worth to change for.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

nayr497 said:


> Anyone know what bottle cages those are?


They Are Camelback very nice I got exact the same pair from the Tour of Missouri last year. Garmin was giving them away they are very nice all you do is squeeze to get a drink, no tugging on the Nipples.I will not use anything else.

MidwestPlaya:thumbsup:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

he was talking about the bottle CAGES. they look to be specific to wrapping around bottles so they don't pop out on the cobbles. 

fwiw, I have a few camelbak bottles and I still like to tug on nipples a bit. 


Midwest Playa said:


> They Are Camelback very nice I got exact the same pair from the Tour of Missouri last year. Garmin was giving them away they are very nice all you do is squeeze to get a drink, no tugging on the Nipples.I will not use anything else.
> 
> MidwestPlaya:thumbsup:


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

weltyed said:


> I still like to tug on nipples a bit.


I occasionally get the chance to suck on nipples a bit.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey you two, get back on topic! 

Yeah, I was in fact wondering what that cages were, not the bottles.

I too like to tug on nipples a bit, though with the lady out of town for the weekend, I'm left with just my old, pre-Camelbak bottles. Thankfully, it's time for a ride


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Cages are Arundel Stainless
http://www.arundelbike.com/stainless.html?p=1.1.1.6


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

weltyed said:


> he was talking about the bottle CAGES. they look to be specific to wrapping around bottles so they don't pop out on the cobbles.
> 
> fwiw, I have a few camelbak bottles and I still like to tug on nipples a bit.



Thanks Welt I just got back from my 45 miler and my brain is fried.lols I should have paid more attention.:idea: 

Thanks Anyways thats dat lols


MidwestPlaya:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

saird said:


> I occasionally get the chance to suck on nipples a bit.


HEHEHE Vewy Phunnneee lols 

I could not think of any words to describe that part its is called a Nipple right? LOLS

MidwestPlaya


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Seems like most teams are using electrical tape to snug up the cages for the pave. As for Garmin, it seems that half the guys are electing 7800 over Di2.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

gamara said:


> Garmin is sponsored by Shimano & uses their Di2 electric group. I found it interesting that some of the riders are choosing to use 7800 on their bikes. Be interesting to see how many sponsored Shimano teams will do this also.



Will someone Educate me on the Vittoria Green tires?? I noticed that it seems to be the choice of tires for this event?????

Thanks

MidwestPlaya


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Midwest Playa said:


> Will someone Educate me on the Vittoria Green tires?? I noticed that it seems to be the choice of tires for this event?????
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MidwestPlaya


They are a development of the old Vittoria CG which was a grippier tyre than the CX and thus more suited to poorer road surfaces. In the early 90's Vittoria started making tyres that were condition specific with dual compound treads and highlighted this by making them dual coloured to emphasise this. CX's were all the colours of the rainbow, CG's became the All Weather, there were the Extremes in grey and Drys were orange. If you ran a shop it meant that you had to stock 3 times as many tyres as before!

All Weathers were 22mm nominal width but came up a little wider than a CX. They evolved into the Pave with a gain in width to 24mm and now 27mm. This allows lower pressures to be run and gives better shock absorption and grip without risking punctures.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Cavendish rode 7800 and 7900 last year while most of Columbia-HTC was on Di2.


He used a 7800 crankset because SRM didn't have a 7900 setup ready at the time, although you'd find that they incorporated 7900 chanrings at some point. Not sure if that was the case for the entire team. Attractive piece of equipment btw.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/pro-bike-mark-cavendishs-htc-columbia-scott-addict/113548

Passing up Di2 was as-mentioned in another/some post: subjective feedback preference as a sprinter.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> They are a development of the old Vittoria CG which was a grippier tyre than the CX and thus more suited to poorer road surfaces. In the early 90's Vittoria started making tyres that were condition specific with dual compound treads and highlighted this by making them dual coloured to emphasise this. CX's were all the colours of the rainbow, CG's became the All Weather, there were the Extremes in grey and Drys were orange. If you ran a shop it meant that you had to stock 3 times as many tyres as before!
> 
> All Weathers were 22mm nominal width but came up a little wider than a CX. They evolved into the Pave with a gain in width to 24mm and now 27mm. This allows lower pressures to be run and gives better shock absorption and grip without risking punctures.


Thanks for the response now it all make sense to me.

MidwestPlaya:thumbsup:


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think it says much for Di2 or 7900 that two years later, Pro Tour teams are still using 7800. It isn't just on the bikes of nameless domestiques either, though one would still imagine that if the new Dura Ace was good enough to command the price that it does that Pro Tour teams would have it on everyone's bikes. I knew there were some compatibility issues and such last year, but I really didn't think I would be seeing it on the bikes of the stars in 2010. There was plenty of 7800 at PR; I noticed it on David Millar's bike for example. There's not a thing wrong with 7800, and in some ways I think that Shimano was answering a problem that wasn't there. They had to though; no choice. People have such a problem with exposed shifter cables.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

The point is that not all teams are building entirely new bikes every year for this one event. 

I'd agree that there's basically zero advantage to 7900 over 7800. Di2 is another story; I think it'd be real hard to go back to cable shifters.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*they are the*



Midwest Playa said:


> Thanks for the response now it all make sense to me.
> 
> MidwestPlaya:thumbsup:


factory built tire of choice for the classics. the green became also quite identifiable for consumers. Folks watch P-R and R-V-V see the tires and say "yup, Vittoria CX"
It's a great sales tool at this point. (the color) You typically ride these or get some handmades from Fracois @ FMB or Andre Dugast.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

fallzboater said:


> The point is that not all teams are building entirely new bikes every year for this one event.
> 
> I'd agree that there's basically zero advantage to 7900 over 7800. Di2 is another story; I think it'd be real hard to go back to cable shifters.



You may be right; I'm not a luddite who would be unwilling to give electronic shifting a try. However, it is so significantly unaffordable to me that I can't even consider it as an option for myself. Maybe it feels better, but I don't see that it is giving anyone any kind of competitive advantage. I may be wrong though; I've never used Di2.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've tried it, and my next group will be electronic. That's a couple of years off, so I'm hoping there are more options (Hello, SRAM, you out there?!?). If not, it'll be Di2.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

The other thing to bear in mind is that some teams are not fully sponsored and pay for some of their kit. Consequently they will reuse previous seasons' kit.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

thechriswebb said:


> You may be right; I'm not a luddite who would be unwilling to give electronic shifting a try. However, it is so significantly unaffordable to me that I can't even consider it as an option for myself. Maybe it feels better, but I don't see that it is giving anyone any kind of competitive advantage. I may be wrong though; I've never used Di2.


As far as actually making you faster on the bike, there are a couple of situations where Di2 could be a significant advantage: cross or muddy classics, where cables can fowl over the course of a race, and TT, where riders can make good use of multiple shift button positions. 

I think Shimano was pretty conservative with this first-gen system, as far as size of the battery and weight of the components. I expect the next-gen would be lighter and cheaper, and possibly with an Ultegra-level set priced closer to the mechanical DA. That would potentially have a huge market.


----------

